# Does ZHP come with full size SPARE TIRE



## patnak1 (Jun 28, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I finally picked up my alpine white ZHP. Thanks to the festers for continuously providing great info. 

BTW I was curious if the ZHP were supposed to be equipped with full size spare; because mine had the " donut" spare and my previous e30 had a full size spare. I guess are these the possible cost cutting measures or (optimistically) weight saving measures for improved performance?!?!?!

Anyways, enjoying my ride and hope that I could share some infos in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

patnak1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I finally picked up my alpine white ZHP. Thanks to the festers for continuously providing great info.
> 
> ...


donut, to save weight


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

how much does a donut save other than a few hundred for bmw? :dunno:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

An 18" wouldn't fit in the trunk, thus, donut.


----------



## fredo (Mar 20, 2002)

philippek said:


> An 18" wouldn't fit in the trunk, thus, donut.


i figured the 18" would still fit in the trunk and the donut was bascially for weight savings. otherwise, where would you put the 18" that you just took off?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

philippek said:


> An 18" wouldn't fit in the trunk, thus, donut.


  but the wheel is the same diameter no? only thing that would make it not fit would be the width of the wheel. but i assume that the spare would be the same as the front. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Can I buy a couple of you ZHP owners' donut spares?


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

patnak1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I finally picked up my alpine white ZHP. Thanks to the festers for continuously providing great info.
> 
> ...


Don't think it has anything to do with weight or cost, the rear tires are just too wide to fit in the cavity.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

fredo said:


> i figured the 18" would still fit in the trunk and the donut was bascially for weight savings. otherwise, where would you put the 18" that you just took off?


My bad. The 18" fits in the trunk. But not in the cavity designed for the spare.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Can I buy a couple of you ZHP owners' donut spares?


Didn't you say you were ignoring all ZHP-related threads? 

And no, you can't have my donut.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

philippek said:


> My bad. The 18" fits in the trunk. But not in the cavity designed for the spare.


  is the zhp rear trunk different from the standard 330/325 trunk? :dunno: do you mean to say that the rear tires of your staggered 330zhp/330zsp would not fit in the cavity due to the width 255/245. however the front ones (225) should.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

HW said:


> is the zhp rear trunk different from the standard 330/325 trunk? :dunno: do you mean to say that the rear tires of your staggered 330zhp/330zsp would not fit in the cavity due to the width 255/245. however the front ones (225) should.


My 99 328i (E46) came with a full size spare.. 225/45/17. Exactly the same width (225 width tire and 8" wide rim) and roughly the same diameter as the ZHP front..... so BMW *could* have put one in there...

weight and cost may be the reasoning.. but not size .


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Ok, I'm going to experiment and see if the 18s fit in the cavity.

But this thread has brought up another reason not to include a full-size spare: differentiated widths.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

KrisL said:


> My 99 328i (E46) came with a full size spare.. 225/45/17. Exactly the same width (225 width tire and 8" wide rim) and roughly the same diameter as the ZHP front..... so BMW *could* have put one in there...
> 
> weight and cost may be the reasoning.. but not size .


 :stupid:

Rt. Rear flat about 6 mo. ago, and it fit in the cavity in the trunk...that my friends is empirical evidence.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> But they don't make the black "tray" that holds the wheel securely for 18" rims. I believe there's only 1 part number for that piece and it's only designed to accomodate 16" and 17" rims. I tried an 18" rim in that space, and the black assortment tray that fits over the rim opening does not fit an 18".
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah, I know. Poor excuse. But that is probably the only reason I can think of why BMW will not offer a full size 18" spare, besides the obvious cost saving issues.


cost is #1. an 18" rim and tire is pricey. really the full size spare is not that useful as a permanent swap in. you can't rotate it in and that's not recommended. and if you are using directional (and assymetric) tires, well... it doesn't work out either. plus it's not a good idea to have a new tire mixed in on the same axle w/ an old tire. only think good is if you curbed your rim, you can have the tireshop swap your new/spare in there.... if it's the front that you curbed. 50/50 chance of that option working for you.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow. It fits.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

philippek said:


> Didn't you say you were ignoring all ZHP-related threads?
> 
> And no, you can't have my donut.


Yes, only when it can't benefit me (which is 99% of the time).

I need 2 'ZHP' spare tires so this discussion is relevant.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Yes, only when it can't benefit me (which is 99% of the time).
> 
> I need 2 'ZHP' spare tires so this discussion is relevant.


what are you doing w/ them?  are the zhp spares the same as the cab spare? and how much does it weigh? half of a regular full size? = 2hp equivalent gain?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> what are you doing w/ them?  are the zhp spares the same as the cab spare?


330cab, yes. 17x3.5ET30 125/80/17

I need one for me and one for a friend. I can buy em new but they're not cheap, and I'd rather have some people's castoffs.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Yes, only when it can't benefit me (which is 99% of the time).
> 
> I need 2 'ZHP' spare tires so this discussion is relevant.


Count me in for a donation, I ripped mine out last week


----------

